# 2003 Nissan 350z Engine repair. HELP!



## HayleyAutumn (Oct 22, 2015)

Is the 2003 Nissan 350z engine interchangeable with the 2005 Nissan Maxima 3.5?


Please Help!
Thanks In advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

While they are both from the same engine family and same displacement, generally Nissan front drive and rear drive engines are not interchangeable without a lot of work, if at all.


----------



## SACCITYAUTO (Mar 22, 2016)

I HAVE A ENGINE WITH 75K MILES 90 DAYS WARRANTY ILL SELL TO YOU FOR $1350 TESTED


----------

